# Question about ordering from website....



## Roy (Mar 7, 2011)

If this is not the correct forum, I apologize.  I was wondering if anyone has anyone ever ordered from this website and any good or bad about it:
http://www.tactical-store.com/

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Mar 7, 2011)

*Read Reviews.....*

Read over these reviews on "Tactical Store" and make your own decision.

Tactical Store Reviews




A few 'older' review examples that ARE NOT FAVORABLE..... unless they've changed lately, I wouldn't order from this company.  I would check them out with BBB for any RECENT COMPLAINTS.  The below link relates to Botach Tactical, so not sure if its the same or a renamed company?

http://www0.epinions.com/webs-Web_Services-All-Merchants-Botach_Tactical/display_~reviews



ADDED EDIT:
Misleading Advertising Page Display by 'Tactical Store' web site displays a _"BBB Accredited Business with an A+ Rating"_ icon by BBB at the bottom of their HOME PAGE, _but if you do a search on the "BBB web site" for 'The Tactical Store', this is what you'll find..... 
NO RATING and NOT a "BBB Accredited Company"!!!_

BBB Report for "Tactical Store"
(Report as of 8 MARCH 2011)


_Once I find that a company has 'misleading' or 'deceptive' advertising practices, I begin to question their INTEGRITY!!!  
The one 'favorable' review I read says that they are most likely a 'third party vendor' that simply processes orders that are filled/sold by other 'third party vendors'.... thus returning an item or 'customer service' issues could be a major problem._


----------



## Washington95 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Slug Gunner; this is what makes this site great.  Lots of info that might help someone else avoid problems.


----------



## Roy (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks....that's what I wanted to know


----------

